# 1984 steel colnago



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

I just found what the LBS said was a 1984 or so steel colnago. Its solid red with full campy record. This bike has either been repainted or was not used much. What is the model, its approximate worth and is it collectable?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

you found this? where?

pics would help....


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry no pictures yet. This bike looks like it was ridden very little, its one beautiful bike. I just dont know anything about that vintage. Anybody know these bikes?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Depending on the exact year, it could be one of a dozen models. If it's been repainted / the finish is not original, that makes things more difficult and brings in the possability of it being a fake, or a less expensive model "dressed up" to look like a high-end one.

Your description of solid red with record means that it could be a Saronni Master. If the finish is original, it will have white panels and black lettering. This model is very collectable, making it the typical target of fakes and repaints, unfortunately.

Pics would be needed for further guessing.

Here's some images, though from 1988.

bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

I got more info today. The bike is the super model with the 50 annaversary campy record. The mechanic that mantained the bike said it belonged to a collecter. It is one solid color without any white panels. Does this make sense?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

"Value" depends on each individual - it all depends how much the 50th Anniversary Record and Colnago Super worth to you. The 50th Anniversary Record grouppo itself does makes this bike special.

Colnago Super frames are not that rare. In the 80's Colnago built a lot of frames for the market (some claimed Colnago outsourced some of the Super frames). It also has been noted elsewhere that the Super frame "craftsmanship" is lower than others - like De Rosa - at the time. There were unfinished file marks, the finishing of the lugs was not sharp and crisp, etc.

I wouldn't mind to have a Super added to my collection if the price is right. But the Super frames on ebay are a bit over priced IMHO for what it is. FYI, it has also been noted that there is practically no difference between the Super and Mexico (version without profiled tubes) frames.


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

seems like the campy 50 is the only reason to really consider this bike. The price seems high then for a common frame with the 50 on it even thou the frame is near perfect. Maybe I should take a closer look at some of his other bikes he is selling, like the De Rosa super prestige.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ezee said:


> seems like the campy 50 is the only reason to really consider this bike. The price seems high then for a common frame with the 50 on it even thou the frame is near perfect. Maybe I should take a closer look at some of his other bikes he is selling, like the De Rosa super prestige.


How much does he want for the bike and what size is it? Is he located in the US? If so, what state? I might be interested in it if it is the right price for me.


----------



## Joegoldenrod (Jun 18, 2012)

*1984 Steel Frame Colnago Question*

I'm hoping I can find someone here that can help.

I've recently been asked to sell an old steel frame Colnago that was used by the 1984 Italian cycling team that competed and won a gold medal in the 1984 Olympic summer games in Los Angeles. I'm not exactly sure what I have here, but I know it meant a lot to my grandparents. They owned an Italian restaurant in Orange California and fed the Italian cycling team throughout there stay. They left them the bike and a signed photo of them and my family members which I plan on posting soon. It's a shame to sell it and if it isn't worth much I'll tell my grandma to keep it, it's a pretty cool little piece of history.

My question is, can anyone out there tell me exactly what I have here? 

I don't know if it was actually used in the race or if they just trained on it. Either way it has Olympic stamps on the handle bars and it has been siting in a garage since 1984. I didn't want to clean it and risk damaging something so that's why it's pretty dirty in the pictures.

.....apparently I can't post links or pictures. If you think you can help me and want to see pictures of the bike please respond.

Thanks for your time


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have an '83 (RD PAT) Superissimo. lots of pics here: Pictures by SJX426 - Photobucket









Supers of that era do not have chrome on the head tube and may have painted or full chrome forks. Mine has painted full chrome forks. Some years do not have a chain stay bridge but have a different BB with ribs to reinforce the chain stay joint. Picture as bought used for under $500 in 2009.


----------

